# Things you never imagined doing. (But did!)



## jimjam (Aug 22, 2012)

One year ago, a major turning point in my life occurred. It was this time last year, I first realized what it was that I have been struggling with my whole life. It was social anxiety.

Since then, I've gone through a lot. Done a lot of things I'd never imagine myself doing.

Day-to-day, it can often feel like you haven't made progress. But if you take a moment to recount your experiences, I'm sure you'll be surprised. So I'd like to make this thread to celebrate all of the things I've done, that I never would have imagined myself doing, one year ago.


Forced myself to seek out therapy. All on my own.
Confessed my most private deepest thoughts and experiences with my therapist. Things that I've NEVER told anyone before.
Signed a lease, and moved into, an apartment with a co-worker my age.
Been living with two male room mates for almost a year now.
Finally left a job I hated for 4 years (though not entirely of my own action).
Met a girl, and had sex with her in the same night. Funny though, we ended actually liking each other quite a bit, and seeing each other for like 3 months!
On one occasion, I drove out of town to a big city to go on a date with her. At a very packed summer concert no less. And kissed her in public.
Started talking to a girl at work and invited her over.
I kissed her. The first time in my life I actually made the first move while completely sober, and without awkwardly asking for permission.
She actually had a boyfriend too, so the whole thing was extra taboo. Something I thought I'd never be involved in.
Snuck into the local university without an ID (I don't go there) to use their gym equipment.
Actually made some friends, who I occasionally make the first call to. I never made the first call in the past, I'd always wait for a call.
Got drunk for the first time. And then again and again. lol
Been hit on in public. Lol. I never got hit on in the past.
Drove to another city to go to a party.
Reconnected with a person I knew in high school. A person I often flaked on due to depression and anxiety.
Started working out. I never seem to stick very long, but I would never even start in the past!
Talk to random people on the street.
Sold and bought items on Craigslist.
Traveled to another state to get some art related equipment from a guy I never met. And ended up talking to him until sun down!
Went to the local community college to inquire/signup for a class. They didn't have the class I wanted, but I went there with full intention of signing up!
Conquered my insane fear of roller coasters. I still don't LIKE them much, but I've learned to force myself past the anxiety.
Got my first set of scars on my arm from wiping out on a motor scooter. I'd never even been brave enough to try stupid things like that in the past. I don't regret the scars at all!
Took interest in a board game at a comic shop, and asked the shop owner to show me how to play. We played a match together, and it was fun.
I actually go shopping now too. For fun. And don't panic in public, or feel bored, or want to flee.
Going to local car shows and various conventions.
Added a person on FaceBook who I only previously knew from an art site. I followed her art page since I was like, 14. But never had the courage to send a PM or anything. We actually chat every now and then.
Post my photo and real name online (like here on SAS). Something I NEVER did in the past.
That's all I can think of right now. But that's 28 things that I did, that I never thought would happen in a million years. And that's something!

I implore you to use this thread to post the little things you've done over the past 365 days. Those little things, together, are still one huge achievement.

I've still got a long way to go, but progress is progress, no matter how small.


----------



## FunkyFedoras (Aug 30, 2013)

YAY JIMJAM. Way to go man, that's a lot of great stuff there. I don't think I've done that much but I've been trying to make progress. And for #6, I was all, "Wow, look at him getting it ooonnnn." Yeah, not tryin' to be weird or anything. Your SA is definitely not as bad as some here lol, but looks like you're not gonna let it get to that point so that's good. I don't have any milestones for the past year but in the past month I have:

-bonded with my roommates and we all like each other, which is way different than my previous roommates. 
-knocked on someone's door on my floor (I don't know the person so it was pretty scary, they weren't home by the way)
-asked this guy if i could join him for lunch or maybe it was dinner, don't remember
-asked a bunch of people i barely knew to walk with them to this meeting we all had to go to
-talked to lots of people first that i didn't know although that has been declining. trying to continue with it but it's difficult

i don't even know another one. i haven't done anything i'm especially proud of. what would be something to talk about is if i made a new friend and they became my best friend :O i haven't had a best friend in years


----------



## jimjam (Aug 22, 2012)

FunkyFedoras said:


> YAY JIMJAM. Way to go man, that's a lot of great stuff there. I don't think I've done that much but I've been trying to make progress. And for #6, I was all, "Wow, look at him getting it ooonnnn." Yeah, not tryin' to be weird or anything. Your SA is definitely not as bad as some here lol, but looks like you're not gonna let it get to that point so that's good. I don't have any milestones for the past year but in the past month I have:
> 
> -bonded with my roommates and we all like each other, which is way different than my previous roommates.
> -knocked on someone's door on my floor (I don't know the person so it was pretty scary, they weren't home by the way)
> ...


For me this progress is amazing. You say my SA isn't bad, but just a year ago, I was locked in my room for 3 months straight, and had literally only one friend. And for the past 12 years, I've literally only had that one friend. And I'd see him only maybe once every few months.

I've seen the worst, and I'm on the up-and-up. I occasionally slip back to my worst, but overall its progress.


----------



## phelonena (Oct 29, 2013)

oh wow.Thank you for posting.Feeling humbled and inspired.I do a lot of things but my problem is that I have been forcing myself ALL my life.Its now time to actually OWN it then it will feel real.I feel like a fake at the moment although you wouldn't know.People think that I am super confident whereas I am dying inside.I don't want to fake it anymore or to force myself.Its too much hard work.The trouble is that i literally don't know HOW to see myself from a positive perspective and its so frustrating.


----------

